# Anyone looking for a HT Insta shak 4 man shanty



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Probably should be posting this in the classified section but I figured I would give the hard water guys the first shot. I have a 3 year old insta shak ice shanty that was used maybe 6 times. It has a broken pole and I saved the pole even though its broke. Maybe someone could fabricate one heck I might even have the replacement for it somewhere just have to dig it out. I can take pics of it later in the week. Its actually pretty nice and I have all the stakes and carrying bag for it. Its the largest model they make I believe retail is around $200. My loss is your gain especially in the off season. $85 obo sounds fair to me! Joel


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Can be picked up either in Dearborn or Monroe pm me if interested


----------

